# shes done it again



## BUBBLES (Oct 14, 2009)

*I have baby platys omg*

my little platy is giving birth as we speak, she started going to the heater earlier at tea time, i added extra plants today too, near the heater. i turned the light out as its now 9:30pm here, and i just went in to check on them and spotted a baby, now i think its dead and shes hiding right in the plants breathing heavy. I also took the silver dollars out today too, so thats good.

I really hope some survive, i put her in the trap, i wasnt going to but she looked stress and as soon qs i put her in their she calmed down she gave birth to two in their but ate one so i put the extra bit in. dont know what the blobs are shes also passing maye eggs, and i didnt know that the babies had little sacs on the bellies when they came out. Aaawwwww bless. fingers crossed we have more, she had one a couple of weeks ago well we spotted it nearly 3 weeks ago lol, and now its big and the double of its mum. xxx


----------



## BUBBLES (Oct 14, 2009)

ok its been 30 mins later and i just checked on her, i turned out the light too. Now there is 8 babies. Now what do i do, Do i leave her in their all night or move her to the net to give her a break, how do i know shes done as shes not orange shes white and purple, her belly has gone down lots but she still has a dark patch. Any ideas pleasssssseeeee xxxx this is new to me.I didnt think i would get this


----------



## BUBBLES (Oct 14, 2009)

ok up -date now its nearly 12am here and we have nearly 30 fry. they are jumping about, mum has started twitching trying to get to the babies. her belly has gone right down. Not sure what to do with her. do i feed her? do i leave her for the night? arrgghh
When should i feed the fry at the moment they are just sleeping and every now and then jump up.
omg this is soooo mad.
i spotted a baby in the tank too, dont know how many she had before i saw her.


----------



## BUBBLES (Oct 14, 2009)

well got up this morning and we have lost about 6, but so far so good. mum looks ok, not so fat now lol although shes not has skinny as she normally is wonder if she still has some left?


----------



## th3g0t0guy (Jul 9, 2009)

first of all you need to calm down...you dont want to rush anything...leave mom in there for a few more hours then take her out...if the babys are in the net breeder and there are no other fish in the tank you can put them into the actual tank.they would love it.well good luck and keep us posted!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2009)

move the mom out! few more hour and u wont have any fry out. its usual for them to eat their fry. and those blobs are unfertilized eggs. you can introduce the fry to the main tank once they are larger than the mouth of the largest fish in. 

all the best 

cheers!


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Just so you know-- she is likely to keep producing babies every 3-5 weeks depending on her own cycles.
Babies born with egg sacs on them are usually a bit premature but often will do well if they can get a good rest after birth.
Sometimes tho premie fry will die. The fact that she has passed some undeveloped/unfertilized eggs is a bit of a concern sometimes. I had a female do this recently and she ended up dying as did the premie fry.
Make sure that there are plants in the breeder net for the mother to hide in as well as the new fry and keep her in a darkish area while she is giving birth.
There is not much space in those little breeder tanks especially with the 'vee' insert. Sometimes momma bangs her belly on the sides when she panicks if you are looking at her too much.
I find it easier to leave the mother in a tank while she gives birth and have lots of plants and things the fry can hide under or around. Then you can either remove the mom or the fry depending on how much time you have to try and catch fish!
If you give the mother a real good feed after delivery she will be less likely to try to eat the fry. My female platy is very good about not snacking on the babies-- she may get a few but for the most part she just swims around in the middle of them.
Fry can be very quick when they are healthy and the few that she does eat are probably realy not swift enough to survive.

I often just catch the fry and keep them in the breeder tank. That way I can see what is going on with them and I also can see if they are eatong ok. I try to feed every 3 -4 hours being careful to crumble up the flakes very finely and giving enough that a few flakes fall to the bottom. Some fry prefer to eat on the bottom for a few days.
They also like a few pieces of crumbled shrimp pellet.
Make sure you take any left overs out before you feed next time. it will grow moldy if not eaten.
Be sure to change out the water in the breeder tank every day. You do this by lifting it up out of the water until it drains out thru the bottom slits, then put it back in the tank and it will fill up with fresh water.
IF you want the fry to grow faster, give the whole tank frequent water changes. You will see that a couple of the fry grow very quickly and the others don't. This is because the strongest fry give off a chemical to stunt the growth of the others.
Changing the water every second day will dilute the chemical.

The female always has a gravid spot. It is bigger or smaller based on the fact of if she is preganant or not.
I keep my female fish separate from the males.
If I want to breed some fry I chose the male and female I want to mate.
After the female has had a couple of batches I do not save any more fry as I would be completely overrun with them and they are not that easy to get rid of.
Your females will live longer if you do not breed them or you limit how many times you let them breed.


----------



## BUBBLES (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks guys for your advice. I am just leaving them to it, mum was put back in the tank after a feed and rest, babies are now swimming about, they are in the net still but i went out today and im going to set up a new tank for the babies. Think i will do the not mixing male and females from now on or better still try not to get involved. We had a baby platy survive the last lot thatwe didnt know about. Now its just the guppie to go, shes starting to look square too now. Maybe i should forget livebearers as i fell in love with the way they looked, but didnt think about the fry. My fantails dont do this lol.
Trail and error i guess. Not sure how many are left as i dont want to keep messing, so only time will tell. x


----------

